# Splitting TIF images



## Darren Bartrup (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm putting this in the lounge as it's definitely not an Excel or Access question.

I have an 8 page TIF image (will eventually be 16000 8 page TIF images) scanned from a form that our software at work is reading.

Now the problem is that we're scanning these forms in as A3 images so we're getting front/back page together on a single image.  This was all fine until our client told us they wanted the images back as they'd appear in booklet form - front cover, page 1, page 2, etc. on A4.

I've found various pieces of software that will split the TIF image into separate files with 1 page per file, but I also need to split the A3 image showing 2 pages into 2 A4 images.

Does anyone have any code or software that will take an A3 landscape image and split it down the middle to make 2 A4 portrait images - maybe appending the page number to the end of the file name.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as Google returns lots of stuff that nearly does what I want but no quite (it'll split the TIFF into separate pages, but not the images).

Darren.


----------



## diddi (Sep 20, 2012)

irfanview can do batch cropping. that would at least allow you to cut up the pages. not sure about file naming options tho.


----------



## danlaporte (Sep 20, 2012)

These guys have some pretty nifty .tiff tools.  Not sure if they will do what you're looking for, though...

Dan


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 20, 2012)

HI Dan, did you omit the link?

Denis


----------



## danlaporte (Sep 20, 2012)

D@mn!









[url]http://www.tiff-tools.com[/URL]

thanks for catching that!

Dan


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers.
I'll have a look at irfanview and tiff-tools.  I know my boss will want to do it the cheapest way, which will probably be me rescanning the files though


----------

